# What to eat before bed?



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

i eat 1 slice of toast 2 scrambled eggs, and cottage cheese, is there something i could replace the cottage cheese with ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

I try to get a healthy dosing of Vitamin P  :laugh:

2 scoops Casein and 2 tbsp natty pb


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

More eggs? :thumb:

Failing that, a little milk, mixed bland protein, peanut/almond butter.


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

toast before bed ? try quark instead of cottage cheese


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

pussy.... :tongue:


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

protein shake and some cialis then moonwalk into the bedroom singing this.....


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

ill just mix something into the cottage cheese for now


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

I usually have a can of tuna blended in a pint of water and a pint of semi-skimmed milk.....if you can stomach it


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

I find a good casein protein shake enough to drip feed throughout the night is enough.. depends what shape your in now.. if your after a major bulk up and not worried about the fat.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

either 6 eggs whites or a shake with pb usually... C x


----------

